# 1DX "Caution 02" Warnings AND Filthy Sensor.



## Nazareth (Dec 2, 2012)

This is a shout out to all who have the canon 1DX and have the issues that are listed below- 

For those that have the Canon 1DX, Have any of you seen the 'Caution 02" (Which is to warn about a suppsoed unexpected drop in battery power)? You'll find any system warnigns under the 1: 'System Status Display' choice in the 4'th section of the yellow wrench in the menu - If you haven't viewed these before, you'll need to click on the 'system status display' - then click info, then I beleive click info again when you select one of the warnigns cautions (If you have any listed there?)

I've searched the itnernet but there is VERY little info on this issue- I've contacted canon services via email- but haven';t hearde back yet, and they'll probably want me to send it in to them isntead of just explaining what the problem might be-

I have updated firmware to latest version- but hte problem existed even before the uopdate- I've only had abotu 4 of these 'caution 02' warnings

On another note- did anyoen notice an unusually filthy sensor filter when viewign photos of sky with small aperatures (abotu f16-22 or so?) My sensor filter was absolutely filthy on a suppsoedly brand new camera, (Which was bought from Amazon.com ltd liscenced which I can imagine anyone messign with the camera before selling it since amazon's reputation is on the line- it could happen i suppose, but it would seem unlikely- I read soemwhere that the canon 6d's are arrivign with, or get filthy sensor filter shortly after firing a few shots- soem thinking perhaps a lubricant is causing dirty sensors? The grunge and dust I saw ion soem moon shots at F22 in the sky was shocking! In 3 years of usign my canon 7d with many many lens changes i nthe field, I have never seen dust dirt and grime liek htis on my sensor- but this brand new 1DX was just absolutely filthy- soem of it was dust- and fell off with compressed air, but most of it is either lubricant or really stuck on dust- I suspect it's lubricant htough as it looks morel ike grime smears than dustr particles when viewed enlarged

Have a look at this fred miranda thread to see what I'm talking about in regards to the filthy sensor filter- we're not talking about just usualy dust here- as you'll see- My sensor filter is just as filthy as the one in the link, and others in photocamel who own the 1DX have shared that their sensor filters are also filthy when they bought it new or shortly after- the amount of spots and grunge is very unusually high. I've heard from several new 1DX owners that in their years of ownign and using cameras and changing lenses etc, they have never seen the amount of filth and grunge o ntheir sensors as they've seen o ntheir new 1DX's sensors- and that too has been my experience- there seems to be an issue with the 1DX's sensor filter or soem lubricant i nthe camera splattering all over trhe filter or something- If anyone here who owns the 1DX has these two issues (The warning/caution 02) and the dirty sensor filter despite camera being new, please post your experience here- thanks



http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1153198/0
..


----------



## Steve Todd (Dec 2, 2012)

Only had "caution 02" once. It was when I first got the camera and had used one of the factory batteries from one of my 1D4 bodies (less than fully charged) to operate the 1D X while it's battery was getting its initial charge. Since then, no further occurance so far (over eight battery charges using both 1D4 and 1D X batteries. 
Sensor was fine right out of the box (B&H purchase, Nov 2012).
I have several friends/associates who own 1D X bodies and have not heard of either problem from them.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Shawn L (Dec 2, 2012)

FWIW, my 1DX's sensor needed to be cleaned right out of the box (four or five spots). 

There's still some particles either on my focus screen or within the viewfinder chamber (doesn't affect image, but shows up in viewfinder).

You'd hope for nearly $7000 they'd at least clean the things before shipping them -- or, better yet, assemble them in a clean room 

Shawn L.


----------



## Nazareth (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks Shawn- Did you clean it yourself, or have itr cleaned? Specifically, did you clean it with swabs or some other method if tyou did it yourself?

I can't be sure of course, but I suspect soemone at the warehouse might have opened the camera and was palying aroudn with hte shutter at 12 fps just to hgear it click- I should have checked the shutter count as I opened the box, but I didn't think to as I mindlessly assumed I waas buyign a brand new camera-

I'm not for sure htis happened- perhaps it didn't- but if not, then liek you say, they either assembled it in a sand storm i nthe midwest soemwhere- or what I'm seeign is lubricant that is gettign splattered on sensor filter for the first few 1000 shots or so until the excess lubricant finally settles down to where it won't spray anymore- Again- I'm not sure htis is what's happening, but soemthign is definately not right- not when the sensor looks like the shots in the link I posted to Miranda's site I'll try postign a photo here- hopefully it;ll work- it's just a small crop of my sky shot and the whole photo is like what you'll see- not just trhe crop area- lots of spots are faint- but noticeable- Well, can't seem to post photo- but here's the flickr link just right click the photo and choose the largest size to see the spots better- http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8235915673/#sizes/k/in/photostream/


----------



## Nazareth (Dec 2, 2012)

Steve Todd said:


> Only had "caution 02" once. It was when I first got the camera and had used one of the factory batteries from one of my 1D4 bodies (less than fully charged) to operate the 1D X while it's battery was getting its initial charge. Since then, no further occurance so far (over eight battery charges using both 1D4 and 1D X batteries.
> Sensor was fine right out of the box (B&H purchase, Nov 2012).
> I have several friends/associates who own 1D X bodies and have not heard of either problem from them.
> Hope this helps.



Yeah, my caution 02 warnigns are very intermitten- no real rhym or reason to when they occur- I've had it happen on full charged battery, 1/2 charge, and very low charged batttery right before takign it out to charge it. I'm not sure hte problem is significant- probably not, but it"s just wierd that it's happenign to soem of us and not others-

Have your friends/associates ever cleaned the 1DX themselves? Or do they send them out to have them cleaned?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 2, 2012)

Geez, people - RTFM. There's an entire section on the 'randomly distributed narrow-aperture diffraction test pattern'. Just look it up, and also note the part about extended use as a healing brush calibration tool. Here Canon gives you this great straight-from-the-factory feature, and they don't even charge extra for it...and all you do is whine. 



FWIW, I removed my 'features' with a Visible Dust Arctic Butterfly 724 Super Bright.


----------



## Steve Todd (Dec 2, 2012)

Only clean my sensors with a blower bulb (no compressed air or anything else). If that doesen't do the job, off to Canon they go (Canon Service Center, Irvine CA). Same story for the many folks I know. A few people I know have tried cleaning senors themselves, sometimes only to find either they botched the job or worse, had to send their bodies to Canon for cleaning/repair. For me, it's just not worth the risk. Plus, Canon does a full system check for you when they have the body for cleaning. The check also includes an exact shutter actuation count as part of the service report.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 3, 2012)

Nazareth said:


> - I read soemwhere that the canon 6d's are arrivign with, or get filthy sensor filter shortly after firing a few shots- soem thinking perhaps a lubricant is causing dirty sensors?


You might be a bit confused on this. Its the Nikon D600 with dust issues. Are you sure you have a D1X  

http://www.dpreview.com/news/2012/11/21/nikon-d600-dust-timelapse


----------



## Nazareth (Dec 3, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Nazareth said:
> 
> 
> > - I read soemwhere that the canon 6d's are arrivign with, or get filthy sensor filter shortly after firing a few shots- soem thinking perhaps a lubricant is causing dirty sensors?
> ...



LOL Spokane- My bad, I have a point and shoot- not sure how I mistook it for a 1DX lol- j/k

Yep- yhou're right- I did say 6d- had the 6d on my mind when I wrote that for some reason- it was the D600's that were reporting sensor filth on their brand new cameras=


----------



## Nazareth (Dec 3, 2012)

Steve Todd said:


> Only clean my sensors with a blower bulb (no compressed air or anything else). If that doesen't do the job, off to Canon they go (Canon Service Center, Irvine CA). Same story for the many folks I know. A few people I know have tried cleaning senors themselves, sometimes only to find either they botched the job or worse, had to send their bodies to Canon for cleaning/repair. For me, it's just not worth the risk. Plus, Canon does a full system check for you when they have the body for cleaning. The check also includes an exact shutter actuation count as part of the service report.



Thansk Steve, I'm probably goign to have to end up sending it in- the extent of the dirt is just too much- once the stubborn spots are gone, the actual dry dust that will coem later will most likely be able to be taken care of with rocket blower or similar- I've watched a lot of videos online about cleanign sensors on other cameras, and htey make it seem like it was no big deal as long as we're careful- but the link to the fred miranda site I listed made me think twice abotu attempting it- Photogtraphy is definately a rich man's/woman's hobby that's for sure- I think perhaps I'm in a bit over my head as the costs of cleaning with shipping,insurance and actual cleaning will eventually be a bit much- 

I just nevr rant into this with my Canon 7D- had a few dust spots- but no big deal- they eventually worked their way off the filter- I just never imagined the 1DX beign so dirty a filter right off the bat-


----------



## Nazareth (Dec 3, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Geez, people - RTFM. There's an entire section on the 'randomly distributed narrow-aperture diffraction test pattern'. Just look it up, and also note the part about extended use as a healing brush calibration tool. Here Canon gives you this great straight-from-the-factory feature, and they don't even charge extra for it...and all you do is whine.
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW, I removed my 'features' with a Visible Dust Arctic Butterfly 724 Super Bright.



Well that's fine- but there's so many that healing them all out on every sky photo will be a monumental task- What healing feature are you talking about from Canon? Is that feature gouign to work on photos that are completely covered in small medium and larger spots?


----------



## bvukich (Dec 3, 2012)

Nazareth said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Geez, people - RTFM. There's an entire section on the 'randomly distributed narrow-aperture diffraction test pattern'. Just look it up, and also note the part about extended use as a healing brush calibration tool. Here Canon gives you this great straight-from-the-factory feature, and they don't even charge extra for it...and all you do is whine.
> ...



He was joking...


----------



## Nazareth (Dec 3, 2012)

bvukich said:


> Nazareth said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Well I just installed the DPP software that is suppsoed to detect the 1DX's 'dust detection' profile- qwhich in turn is suppsoed to 'automatically remove' any dust spots, but it didn't work- I'll do another profile on the 1DX tomorrow and try again- but I tried twice tonight without any success-


----------



## Nazareth (Dec 3, 2012)

Well this is direct from Canon services 

"I sincerely apologize for any dust that may have gotten on your sensor after manufacturing or during shipping. I can assure you that the sensor is not any more or less delicate than any of our other sensors, and all of our sensors for a long time have had the filter sealed to the sensor unit in some way."

And then the usual 'please send it in for cleaning- we don't recommend customers clean their sensors in any way shape or form' etc.

The email said that the sensors have been sealed to the filter in soem way shape or form for awhile, but just wondering how a company like lifepixel can replace just the sensor filter if it's sealed to the sensor itself? If they can do this, why can't canon replace just the sensor filter alone?

but anyways, there's Canon's response to my questions to them about the fagility of the sensor, and whether it is 'hermetically sealed' to the filter like was indicated in the fred miranda site thread-


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 3, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Geez, people - RTFM.


I feel like Bill Murray's character in _Scrooged_ - "Scare the Dickens out of people...Nobody gets me."



Nazareth said:


> The email said that the sensors have been sealed to the filter in soem way shape or form for awhile, but just wondering how a company like lifepixel can replace just the sensor filter if it's sealed to the sensor itself? If they can do this, why can't canon replace just the sensor filter alone?



The 'filter' is actually several layers thick. The horizontal layer of the AA filter, the 1/4-wave plate (what Canon calls the 'phaser layer') and the IR cut filter are bonded together, and this assembly is what vibrates for the 'self-cleaning sensor'. It's the surface of this outer stack that you're cleaning when you 'clean the sensor'. The vertical layer of the AA filter is bonded to the sensor itself (well, on top of the microlens array, which sits on top of the Bayer mask, which sits on top of the sensor). Lifepixel et al., aren't replacing the whole filter, just the part of the filter that's separate from the sensor itself.


----------



## Nazareth (Dec 3, 2012)

[[I feel like Bill Murray's character in Scrooged - "Scare the Dickens out of people...Nobody gets me."]]

I didn't take it badly Neuro- I just didn't udnerstand what you were talking about in regards to the dust delete by canon- I think you meant the DPP program- but I tried makign several dust delete profiles incamera, and then using DPP but it didn't seem to work at all-

I knew abotu hte sensor being made up of several compelx layers- but I didn't realize that the actual filter was seperate like that- I thought it was actually attached to the whole sensor unit by the way canon made it appear- I'm not sure why canon woudl want to change the whole unit (other than getting morem oeny for doign so perhaps)? If just the filter gets scratched, a $500 or so dollar repair would be much preferable to $2500 or so repair charge- and much less unervign when attemptign to clean a sensor filter if just hte filter itself coudl be replaced- I've heard of some folks talking canon and nikon into replacing just the filter- but I wonder what kind of battle they had convincing the companies to only change the filters? I'm not good at arguing for my case I'm afraid- and woudl no doubt end up having to pay for hte hwole unit- but alas- this is all just counting chickens beforee they hatch-

I think I'm probably goign to just send it in for hte first cleanign at least, as I think with hte possible lubricant on the lens that it would be too much of a risk/taks to tackle the sensor myself if it's indeed soem kind of liquid or lubricant. I hate to be without the camera for 2 or so weeks- but I guess that's the route i'm goign to have to take- After it's cleaned (Hopefulyl cleaned by canon) it shouldn't be too hard to keep it fairly dust free with regular dust with a rocket blower- I went 3 years with my canon 7D with no real significant sensor dust problems- I try to avoid changing lenses ourside if possible- and have been pretty fortunate in avoiding problematic dust so far.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 3, 2012)

Nazareth said:


> I didn't take it badly Neuro- I just didn't udnerstand what you were talking about in regards to the dust delete by canon- I think you meant the DPP program- but I tried makign several dust delete profiles incamera, and then using DPP but it didn't seem to work at all
> 
> ...I think with hte possible lubricant on the lens that it would be too much of a risk/taks to tackle the sensor myself if it's indeed soem kind of liquid or lubricant...



Nope, just making a joke. 

Not sure why the dust delete profile isn't working for you, it certainly should work. But I've never tried it, myself.

My 1D X came iwth a fair bit of dust, just dust. I have no problem cleaning that off, and I think that's a skill every dSLR owner should have, since no matter what you do, dust will get on your sensor. But lubricant from the shutter mechanism, etc., is another story. If that was the case, I'd send it to Canon, too.


----------



## Nazareth (Dec 4, 2012)

Well that's my dilemma- eventually I'll have to either clean it myself, or spend money to have it cleaned at local camera store for way too much $$- Yep, I can send it to have it cleaned once for free by canon techs- but their free isn't really free either- it'll cost shipping both ways I assume, plus insurance- not cheap- I'd like to be able to clean it myself- and after watching numerous videos on you tube by many different folks who routinely clean their own cameras, I was feeling pretty confident about attempting it myself, but then as bad luck would have it, I ran across that fred miranda forum post about the sensor unit supposedly being more fragile- and a sealed unit that would necessitate replacing the whole sensor unit- sensor and all, IF the sensor filter got scratched- I then lost my nerve- IF just the sensor filter could be replaced (for around $400-$500) that wouldn't be such a big deal- and would be 'worth the risk' by trying to clean the sensor filter myself- but when I read about the sensor and filter being 'hermetically sealed' together, it kinda rattled me knowing that replacing the whole unit is more like $2500 or more should something happen to it

I have no problem with soemthign like rocket air- that doesn't unnerve me so much- but the wet method swabs does- I think my sensor will definately need the swab treatment at least this once to get the stubborn grime/dirt/dust or whatever it is off- once that's off, it shoudl be an easier time cleanign off regular dust- A little dust is fine- but my sensor right now is just too grimy-

I'm not positive it's lubricant- I just read 'thedigiticalpicture.com review of the 1DX and in that review he states his 1DX was the dirtiest sensor filter He'd ever seen too- He was able to get msot of it off via rocket blower- but still had to use swabs to get what remained off- Maybe my sensor's grime is just stubborn dust- it's hard to tell- if so, a very gentle swab might be enough to get the sensor filter at least mostly clean- but then if I try to clean it, and it doesn't clean off well, and I end up havign to send it in- then they may refuse because I voided the warranty- Uggggg! I gotta really think about it for another day or two- like you say though, eventually I'll have to learn to clean it myself due to $$ costs after warranty ends


----------



## JimKarczewski (Dec 4, 2012)

I sent my 1Dx in a couple weeks after I got it because it was a dust magnet. They said everything was "in spec" and cleaned it and sent it back. I haven't shot much other than 2.8-5.6 images so don't notice anything, yet.

As for the Caution 2.. I had that as well. Turned out the battery was faulty. One minute the battery level would show 75%, 5 minutes later the battery light was flashing on the LCD to replace it. So both of my batteries went in, they replaced one of them with a new one and no problems since.


----------



## Nazareth (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks Jim- 

My battery doesn't actually lose power- and doesn't indicate it's losing power incamera- which is what's got me puzzled about it- Your definately soiunded like a faulty battery though- My caution 02 messages coem with either of my two btteries- one htat came with hte camera, and one that I bought extra- maybe both are faulty, but again, there seems to be no rhym or reason as to when hte error happens, coudl happen on a full charge, 1/2 charged, or low battery- It's just a wierd situation


----------



## PeterJ (Dec 4, 2012)

Nazareth said:


> My battery doesn't actually lose power- and doesn't indicate it's losing power incamera- which is what's got me puzzled about it- Your definately soiunded like a faulty battery though- My caution 02 messages coem with either of my two btteries- one htat came with hte camera, and one that I bought extra- maybe both are faulty, but again, there seems to be no rhym or reason as to when hte error happens, coudl happen on a full charge, 1/2 charged, or low battery- It's just a wierd situation


Not speaking from 1DX experience but general Li-Ion experience, I don't suppose you happen to be in a cold climate and have you noticed a correlation between the temperature and when it happens? Batteries can deliver lower peak current at low temperatures so just an idea I thought I'd put out there.

Also I've never actually read this anywhere or know an explanation but I was working on a project a while ago and observed through repeated controlled tests that units with a new battery would perform best after the batteries had been through 2-3 dishcarge / recharge cycles. It was something with a somewhat similar current profile to a camera too, sitting fairly idle most of the time but firing up a transmitter every 5 seconds that caused a peak.


----------



## Nazareth (Dec 4, 2012)

Good point, I hadn't thought of that- Yes, one time it happend I was outside when it was really cold- the camera got cold to the touch as it was only around 25 degrees and I'd been photographing a forzen river for about an hour or so- 

But, the other times have all been in relatively warm conditions- I do a lot of photography from the car-traveling around photographing scenics- I drive with the window open, but the heat on in the car- it does get cool, but not overly cool- 

two times it happened indoors- so I'm not real sure what's triggerign the cautions

[[a new battery would perform best after the batteries had been through 2-3 dishcarge / recharge cycles]]

That had occured to me too- I also wasn't sure if these batteries needed to be fulyl discharged first before recharging them, but I think I read somewhere that these newer batteries no longer needed to be- but I'm not sure about the camera- I think I read soemwhere that the camera has an onboard battery? I'm not positive, I'll check into that more- perhaps there's an issue there if it does have one- I'll post back if I find anythign on that issue-


----------



## moonwell (Dec 5, 2012)

I've seen a lot of random Caution 02's in my log. Most timestamps match up with times I was shooting, but I've seen some that would have occurred when the cam was just sleeping on my desk. 

My sensor was also horrendously filthy straight out of the box. 5D3 and all my older cams were always spotless.


----------



## Nazareth (Dec 5, 2012)

[[but I've seen some that would have occurred when the cam was just sleeping on my desk.]]

Interesting- I'll mention that to the canon tech definately- another clue in this wierd issue- there seems to be no real rhym nor reason for the caution 02 issue- hopefully this is just a simple software fix via firmware update, and not something mechanical

What if anything did you do for the dirt on sensor? Did you send it out, clean it with air, or with wet method?


----------



## Portrait_Moments_Photogra (Dec 8, 2012)

so far, my 1DX, i got July 13th 2012 is clean - really clean.

although, as for the Caution 02 - I have it multiple times each shoot -

if I clear the status list, by the end of my shoot, the list is full of caution 02 
I used two batteries and they seem to give the same performance.

~ however - I have not noticed any issues that I can pinpoint to Caution 02 - at least - to what I experienced so far.


----------



## Nazareth (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks- All this info is great- I'll direct canon tech to this thread to shwo that there definately is a problem occurign with the caution 02 issue- perhaps an updated firmware will address the issue- I woudl imagine they've run into the problem themselves as it seems to be a pretty common problem

The sensor issue- I' guess what I'm goign to do is get insurance o ncamera and give the sensor a very careful and light cleaning with swabs, perhaps even with just breath o nthe sensor filter to fog it- just to see if all it takes is a lgith cleanign to get it cleaned- hopefulyl that's the case- hopefully the spots are not soem kidn of liquid or lubricant- 

After I get the insurance, and give it a try- I'll post back- whether the results were good bad or truly ugly


----------



## stoneysnapper (Dec 10, 2012)

I got my 1Dx back in early August however in the first month or so I did not shoot much at F22. I went away on a trip to the Isle of Skye and did a lot of shooting at F22 and noticed I had a lot of marks in my shots. I assumed it had been marks caused by seawater splashing up on my lens/filter and I had not cleaned it properly. I had not made the connection between F22 and the dust until I read this. Having just done a couple of tests its clearly a major problem at F22 and decreasing as I go down through F20 to F16 or so. I have used a 7D for nearly two years and never had this issue once and having just checked a number of my seascape images shot at f22 there is not any evidence of dust on them. I'll get in touch with Canon UK and let you know what they say.


----------



## Nazareth (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks Stony- I'm not sure lens dirt woudl case problems much unless it's really dirty and at best it woudl just cause morel ike a haze- the sensor dust however is very defined spots- A dirty lens has to be pretty dirty before it';ll show up on photos- but it only takes very little dust on sensor filter to be noticable at smaller fstops and plain thignsl iek skies or walls-.

I too used a 7D for many years with no problems- I'm comign to the conclusio nthat it's mostl ikely excess lubricant splatterign around inside the camera- it shoudl settle down eventually- (unless they relubricate the camera when/IF I send it back in- i'll have to tell them not to I guess). When you contact Canon UK inform them that quite an number of folsk are experiencing both the sensor spot problem, and the Caution 02 problem- these are two issues that canon needs to be made aware of, and them ore folks informign them, the4 better- I've already informed canon USA in NJ, and told them a number of folks are havign same problem-


----------



## stoneysnapper (Dec 12, 2012)

Nazereth, I got this reply from CPS Rep;

"Thank you for your message.
Sorry to hear you are having some issues with your camera. We cannot comment on online forums.
For speed, for all servic related queries, please contact the main Canon Service Centre in Elstree. You can reach my colleagues directly on 08009 xxx xxx option 2 to arrange this. If it is just dust, it should be a relatively straight forward job."

From Canon Services after raising a ticket;

"Dear Mr. Doyle, 

Thank you for your request and for contacting Canon. 
Your enquiry has been forwarded to our product specialist team, who will investigate further. Please be aware that you will be contacted regarding this within 5 working days. 

We would like to apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused, and to thank you again for contacting Canon.

Should you have any updates or questions concerning your escalation, do not hesitate to update your request by replying to this email.

Yours sincerely, 

Canon Services"

I'm expecting something more specific back from Canon Product Specialist Team however as you can see on the CPS Rep response they dont or wont comment on issues raised on Forums, which I can kind of understand but as I pointed out Customers only have forums to in order synchronise their issues, without them we'd be stuffed.

Once I get more infor from both of the above I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## Nazareth (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah, hey are only interested in gettign hte camera back to them for cleaning- mostly they don't give a hoto abotu how many peopel have problems in forums with a product- UNTIL someoen important brings it to their attention- When I spoke to thjem The USA rep essentially blamed the dirty sensor on Amazon- They didn't name amazon directly but blamed it on the storage of the camera- which amazon stored the camera- I've seen reviews by important reviewers who talked with canon about issues, and who also related that others were havign hte same issues as they were, and lo and behold canon services certainyl apapeared interested in looking into the issues - but with us regular folks, aparently not so much- their standard response is 'send it in to be cleaned and that'll be the end of it'- Oh well- They're no different htan other companies I've had to deal with in past abotu issues who said "We're not aware of any issues at this present time' and I'm thi9nkign to myself 'Really? Then I guess you haven't researched the issue liek those of us suffering from the problem because the internet is full of folks havign exact same problems with the product i nquestion"

Apparently canon wouldn't 'look into' these issues unless it started affectign hteir bottom line by peopel refraining to purchase said camera until thsoe issues were addressed- I can only hope that mopre professional reviewers wil lbrign hte4 issue to the forefront- looksl iek w2r're basically out of luck until then unless we want to send our camera in to have it serviced-


----------



## stoneysnapper (Dec 20, 2012)

Nazereth, meant to say I got a phone call from a nice lady at Canon a couple of days later asking me to send in the body for repair. I told them I wanted it over xmas so it'll go to their UK Head Service facility in the new year. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## stoneysnapper (Jan 26, 2013)

Nazareth, I got my body back on Friday afternoon. you'll find my story thereafter on another post regarding Focusing Screens however basically the sensor is a lot cleaner. I cant determine if it was 100% clean before I had my issues with the focusing screen however there are now only around 5-6 distinct dirt spots, they don't look like left overs from the previous issue. 

I've been looking at buying a cleaning kit or two but one of the better dust pens given that it is distinctive spots might be a better bet along with a good quality loupe. 

Did you clean yours yourself in the end or send it away?


----------



## Nazareth (Jan 27, 2013)

Sorry for htel ong delay- I haven't cleaned mine myself yet- I'm too nervous to try- I did buy hte cleanign stuff though- but haven't worked up the nerve to try- Probably the best way to go about it is to put camera on home insurance plan, then clean it- if anythign happens, just pay the deductible- but I haven't doen htis yet-


----------



## Jan van Holten (Jan 29, 2013)

Have my 1Dx now for a couple of months. Send it twice to a Canon service center for cleaning. It did help a little bit.
When it arrived the sensor was very dirty. Canon must shame itself a little bit for delivering a top tool as dirty as it was. Altogheter I've spend several hours to clean it, but the dust is very difficult to remove. It is now on a acceptable level, I don't have to remove 50 or more spots a frame anymore.

For the rest, great camera with an outstanding autofocus. 

Jan


----------



## mezzoutopia (Mar 18, 2013)

I had my brand new 1DX since early Feb 13. I had also bought an extra original LPE4N batteries. Was out with my family to a Marine Aquarium for a weekend holiday and brought my 1DX along with only one fully charged LPE4N. Was at the Aquarium for about 4 hrs when my 1DX suddenly showed low batt and shut down. I took the batterries out for a while and reinserted and it still did not work. Last night, I put the battery into the charger and it showed more than 50% charge remaining. When I took it out after 2 mins in the charger and put it back into 1DX, it still have 64% remaining. Subsequently the 1DX shut down again after a few shutter clicks. I decided to swop to another LPE4N and everything is Ok now but I have not tried to shoot until the battery is around 60% level. I checked the "System Status Display" and there is no "Caution warning". Has this happened to anyone of you before? What do you think is the problem, the battery or the camera?


----------



## nightbreath (Mar 19, 2013)

mezzoutopia said:


> I had my brand new 1DX since early Feb 13. I had also bought an extra original LPE4N batteries. Was out with my family to a Marine Aquarium for a weekend holiday and brought my 1DX along with only one fully charged LPE4N. Was at the Aquarium for about 4 hrs when my 1DX suddenly showed low batt and shut down. I took the batterries out for a while and reinserted and it still did not work. Last night, I put the battery into the charger and it showed more than 50% charge remaining. When I took it out after 2 mins in the charger and put it back into 1DX, it still have 64% remaining. Subsequently the 1DX shut down again after a few shutter clicks. I decided to swop to another LPE4N and everything is Ok now but I have not tried to shoot until the battery is around 60% level. I checked the "System Status Display" and there is no "Caution warning". Has this happened to anyone of you before? What do you think is the problem, the battery or the camera?


I'd send both to Canon. Just in case there's something that doesn't work in the exact combination


----------

